# Post a picture of your bike actually doing something!!!



## tunelvision (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm getting tired of all the post your shiny bike posing against a wall looking all perty at just the right angle that took you 15 minutes to get just the perfect shot....So post a picture of yourself hucking big or small just throw up your favorite picture of yourself. Here is my favorite: Enjoy.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

don't know if this is my all time favorite, but it is up there... from a race this past weekend.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2470173913

Or this one...

__
https://flic.kr/p/2470997108

They aren't wanting to embed so whatever


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Here is my bike riding down a hill.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

looks like it's enjoying itself


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool, a Santos huck!


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

VP-Free La Costa drop...


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Here's a little vid of me doing a couple little drops on my Bottlerocket.
https://s176.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=https://vid176.photobucket.com/albums/w183/audionut44/17.flv


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

my 08 glory:









my 08 stp









my 05 fly simple


----------



## rollertoaster (Jun 11, 2007)

my bottlerocket at ted's








9ft then 13ft double at my trail
https://i67.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid67.photobucket.com/albums/h290/caseycoull/MVI_3372.flv
step up to bridge then about 6ft drop.
https://i67.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid67.photobucket.com/albums/h290/caseycoull/MVI_3373.flv


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Few pics from last summer:




























Art pic:










Me being tossed into the woods after making my bike angry.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Jayem said:


> Here is my bike riding down a hill.


Is that Rockville by any chance??? lols...

Anyways, here's mine....


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Mwehahaha said:


> don't know if this is my all time favorite, but it is up there... from a race this past weekend.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Dude... thats one sick pick!!!


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

That a Socom?


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a few of mine


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

here are some pics from my collection


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

hab1b said:


> here are some pics from my collection
> 
> https://img3.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?401c922e67.jpg
> 
> ...


This one's awesome!!!


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

my old schoo 7.5


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

mrpercussive said:


> This one's awesome!!!


thanks that was one of the last days of the season last year at the dirt jumps. we had a jump jam and bbq. it was rad.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

umm something


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)




----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't got a whole lot of action picture's yet, these where from last week @ Bikepark Winterberg in Germany.



















Roadgap on the Filthy Trails, Belgium










[URL=https://www.pinkbike.com/v/18426]https://www.pinkbike.com/v/18426


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

A personal fav... taken the same day as the OPs shot at Santos...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I was going to post a picture of my bike doing what it does best... Looking sexy while leaning up against a wall.

But I digress... I'll post a picture with motion involved.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> Dude... thats one sick pick!!!


How did you get it to embed?!?!? I tried three different ways...?


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

My guess is he saved it off and put it onto photobucket or something of the sorts...


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Mwehahaha said:


> How did you get it to embed?!?!? I tried three different ways...?


Go to where the picture is hosted. RIGHT-CLICK the picture and then choose "copy image location" (firefox) or "properties" (IE) or similar (other browsers) The idea is to copy the exact location of the picture.
Click the image button and paste. 
or
Paste the location and put tags before and after the url.
If you are unsure, paste the url into a new browser window and make sure the picture actually shows up.

{img}https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2271/2470173913_a2dc7dfb0a.jpg?v=0{/img} proper brackets will make this display the pic


----------



## RageHardIntoTheBendies (May 1, 2006)




----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

I just noticed I've got almost zero pics of me riding this year. I need to step things up and get rolling.


----------



## shakedown94 (Apr 10, 2007)

4-20









last year


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

nothing stellar, but still fun
From last summer
















this winter


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

this is me and my bike, failing.


----------



## miwoodar (Mar 12, 2007)

Great photos folks. I don't have a lot of awesome pics. Here's one of me getting my moneys worth out of a rental a few years back though (notice the crafty use of an Ace bandage to hold the nalgene in place and the el-cheapo caged pedals). I hadn't owned a bike in a couple of years at that point...needless to say, I went home and bought a bike right away.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Pretty sick shot I think.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

How did you not break that bike doing that? Haha...


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

i'm wondering the same thing


----------



## matthew4president (Dec 18, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Pretty sick shot I think.


is that rockets


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

Pretty much the only 2 pics of me riding


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

matthew4president said:


> is that rockets


Rockets? 
Trails in Cali.


----------



## Jared5755 (Aug 10, 2006)

miwoodar said:


> Great photos folks. I don't have a lot of awesome pics. Here's one of me getting my moneys worth out of a rental a few years back though (notice the crafty use of an Ace bandage to hold the nalgene in place and the el-cheapo caged pedals). I hadn't owned a bike in a couple of years at that point...needless to say, I went home and bought a bike right away.


hahaha!! That looks so funny!

Bet the shop owner didn't imagine you'd be doing that on his bike :thumbsup:


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

Karupshun said:


> I just noticed I've got almost zero pics of me riding this year. I need to step things up and get rolling.


Awesome dirtbag! I've been wanting to build mine just like that! though i think i'll go with a totem!


----------



## miwoodar (Mar 12, 2007)

Jared5755 said:


> hahaha!! That looks so funny!
> 
> Bet the shop owner didn't imagine you'd be doing that on his bike :thumbsup:


Every time I see that pic I think back to the Seinfeld episode about the rental car....

Rental lady: Well we do have a compact if you would like that. 
Jerry: Fine. 
Rental lady: Alright. 
Lady: Well we have a blue Ford Escort for you Mr. Seinfeld, would you like insurance?. 
Jerry: Yeah you better give the insurance, because I am gonna beat the hell out of this thing!.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

The ReignX I won at the BRMBA raffle, at the upper road gap at Black Rock....


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

whistler


----------



## Kyle509 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Here, the bike is talking me in to doing something....


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Me doing a drop at Basic Training in Black Rock


----------



## NAYR751 (Apr 22, 2006)

I haven't taken any pictues lately, but here's one from January(I think).And a Sea Otter shot by Rick.


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

Just started riding downhill last year, still learning but this is a start. Here's me riding in Sea Otter.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

hows that nomad holding on the punishment? awesome bike!


----------



## michaelsnead (Aug 31, 2005)

Here are three shots of what I like best about my VP Free. It's saving my sorry, old, fat, unskilled butt and showing me a great time while it's doing it.

Whistler 4th Drop in Practice Area:








Whistler Middle GLC Drop:








Finally a horrible shot of Whistler Big GLC Drop:








I hope your bike treats you as well as mine treats me!

Have fun,

Michael:thumbsup:


----------



## PSK (Mar 30, 2006)

Sol Vista is for going fast


----------



## ElBandito (May 18, 2007)




----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Couple of NRA pix...


----------



## FalconAR (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice shots Crazy Jim.

Here's a few my photographer took of me a few weekends ago:


----------



## dagenhay (Mar 10, 2008)

albertomannil said:


> hows that nomad holding on the punishment? awesome bike!


I haven't punished my Nomad too much yet. It has more skill than I do at this point. Still working on drops (largest drop so far maybe 2 ft). Have yet to learn doubles, but then again flat landings are more punishing than landing a double. Just last Sept I was on a Super Light, so the Nomad is a big difference. I tend to prefer technic over speed, which at this point saves it from the punishment,


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Here's my bike flying with some dork holding onto the handlebars:


----------



## giffels (Oct 30, 2006)

sort of hard to see i am up toward the tree, i guess royal jerseys are a good for camo too


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Rockets?
> Trails in Cali.


Looks like Mile or Crack. I like the multi-exposure.


----------



## FalconAR (Jun 22, 2006)

Swell Guy,

unless the camera is tricking me, I believe your front rotor is on backwards.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

flow drop at mammoth

3 or 4 months after I started riding.


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

PSK said:


> Sol Vista is for going fast


That is a sick ass picture :thumbsup:


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

*Here's a picture of my bike doing something....*

...something I didn't like. Going nose-heavy off this drop.


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

a trail in Taiwan.


----------



## coghi (Jan 5, 2007)

me racing....


----------



## tunelvision (Oct 1, 2007)

PSK said:


> Sol Vista is for going fast


This is my favorite pic so far....all I can think of when looking at is "damn he's cruzin":thumbsup:


----------



## FreaKib0! (Apr 15, 2007)

a recent local race

the last picture isnt me i just thought it was pretty funny


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yeah I'm awesome.... Ok not really


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

sickspeed16 said:


> Yeah I'm awesome.... Ok not really


When I saw this picture, all I heard was...

*"Brrrrrrrrrrapppppp-brap-brap-brap.... BRRRRRRRRRRRRRAPPPPPPPPP!"*


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

Ridding the steps at Chubb Trail in St.Louis, Mo.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

racing








Playing around


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

One of the only pics I have of me riding:


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

splatman said:


> One of the only pics I have of me riding:


Its a bird! Its a plane OMG no Its the return of the neon green80's jacket! RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
LMAO! Sorry, the pics all nice and tranquille then theres this thing lighting up the center of the pic screaming boy george!

Hey where is that, thats some great area. Looks like washington state! Nice jump BTW. Just goofing around on the jacket! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## Karupshun (Jun 13, 2006)

albertomannil said:


> Awesome dirtbag! I've been wanting to build mine just like that! though i think i'll go with a totem!


Thanks bro! I almost went with the Totem, but decided on the 66, so far it's a great bike. I had it shuttling at Swansea on Sunday, and it monster trucks over the trail noise like a bike with a lot more travel.

Best idea would be to go with a Totem Solo Air. For a bike like this I don't see a need for the 2-step and the solo is the lightest choice.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

Prettym1k3 said:


> When I saw this picture, all I heard was...
> 
> *"Brrrrrrrrrrapppppp-brap-brap-brap.... BRRRRRRRRRRRRRAPPPPPPPPP!"*


Say what now?


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

Not sure why these are sideways...but pics nonetheless.


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

bullcrew said:


> racing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what bike is that?


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

PSK said:


> Sol Vista is for going fast


Amazing pic! do you have that in hi-res?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

sickspeed16 said:


> what bike is that?


Canfield Formula One.


----------



## assgrinder (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

2 wks ago from my race run @ Woodward





































Took 4th


----------



## sickspeed16 (Apr 9, 2008)

dude, you look sick in those, what you ridin'... dirty?


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Its a bird! Its a plane OMG no Its the return of the neon green80's jacket! RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey where is that, thats some great area. Looks like washington state! Nice jump BTW.


Hahaha, yep I got 2 of them neon sweatjackets! Gotta love em.

Yep it's in washington, in the amazingly amazing snoqualmie valley. I love living here, even though we get more rain than a rainforest! Great terrain for building though. I think that jump is gonna get torn down here pretty soon, gonna make it into a couple a rollers leading into a big wood kicker!


----------



## PSK (Mar 30, 2006)

V.P. said:


> Amazing pic! do you have that in hi-res?


Unfortunately not. I'm gonna have to get some nice pictures of that and some other big stuff this summer.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

PSK said:


> Unfortunately not. I'm gonna have to get some nice pictures of that and some other big stuff this summer.


ok, be sure to post them : )


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

sickspeed16 said:


> what you ridin'... dirty?


If you mean the guy right above it's an SX trail. (I believe)


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

sickspeed16 said:


> dude, you look sick in those, what you ridin'... dirty?


Yep, 06 sx trail!


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## Flyinpolack (Feb 6, 2008)

*some of me with mine*


----------



## atomicAdam (Sep 19, 2005)

pac-town BS trails


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

splatman said:


> Hahaha, yep I got 2 of them neon sweatjackets! Gotta love em.
> 
> Yep it's in washington, in the amazingly amazing snoqualmie valley. I love living here, even though we get more rain than a rainforest! Great terrain for building though. I think that jump is gonna get torn down here pretty soon, gonna make it into a couple a rollers leading into a big wood kicker!


That would have been mny exact guess (snoqualmie) all that overlaying sky and the MT Si looking terrain around!
Used to party in N bend and spent alot of time goofing around there, from Woodinville originally.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Front Range, CO


----------



## RideRMB (Feb 28, 2008)

bullcrew said:


> Its a bird! Its a plane OMG no Its the return of the neon green80's jacket! RUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> LMAO! Sorry, the pics all nice and tranquille then theres this thing lighting up the center of the pic screaming boy george!
> 
> Hey where is that, thats some great area. Looks like washington state! Nice jump BTW. Just goofing around on the jacket! :thumbsup:


Oh yeahhh?? Here's the Maine Mtn. snowboard team at Nationals... 
Sorry for the NBR pic but I had too...


----------



## VPI (Jun 7, 2007)

Great Thread. These are more AM than DH but the bike is being used.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

RideRMB said:


> Oh yeahhh?? Here's the Maine Mtn. snowboard team at Nationals...
> Sorry for the NBR pic but I had too...


Yeah... :thumbsup:


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

I don't actually ride my bike.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

tibug said:


> I don't actually ride my bike.


Me either.

I'd much rather prop it up in cool poses in front of scenic backdrops and take lots of pictures.

Actually riding is too dangerous for me.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

dowst said:


> I'd much rather prop it up in cool poses in front of scenic backdrops and take lots of pictures.


That's way too gnar for me.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

tibug said:


> That's way too gnar for me.


No kidding. Sometimes if I'm really feeling like a BAMF I'll slightly turn the handlebars while taking some super sick diagonal shots. Really gives off that "I mean Business" vibe.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's some that got taken yesterday

me mad overclearing that gap








a log








pretty








shelb hitting the gap, crazy kid.









I wish my camera would actually focus on what I want it to. :madman:


----------



## foxracing (Feb 20, 2007)

A few recent pics of me...and my ride.


----------



## spacemarine5 (Sep 7, 2007)

PSK said:


> Sol Vista is for going fast


For sure! That's a great pic.


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

splatman said:


> Here's some that got taken yesterday
> 
> me mad overclearing that gap
> 
> ...


You need the camera to follow you so the background blurs, not you.
OR you need the shutter speed MUCH faster, or the ISO up, and if you do that you need the aperture wider etc etc etc... blah blah blah...

Thats not the camera fault!!!


----------



## Dh_roach (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Jared5755 (Aug 10, 2006)

Dh_roach said:


>


That there's a picture worth looking at


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

photos of bikes doing something, what an interesting idea?


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

> You need the camera to follow you so the background blurs, not you.
> OR you need the shutter speed MUCH faster, or the ISO up, and if you do that you need the aperture wider etc etc etc... blah blah blah...


Too bad I have a digital camera and I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## jpine93 (Aug 7, 2007)

novato kid said:


> I haven't taken any pictues lately, but here's one from January(I think).And a Sea Otter shot by Rick.


is that first one on braille trail at soquel demo?


----------



## Orange-Goblin (Jan 27, 2008)

splatman said:


> Too bad I have a digital camera and I have no idea what you're talking about.


That makes no difference, Are you saying that you can't get a digital camera to aim at you?

If the camera is pointing at the background and not following you, then you are moving across the scene while the shutter is open. Therefore the camera see's you at all positions while you are moving. If the shutter is open for 1 sec (lowlight in the woods etc) then the photo will show where you were during that second, which if you gunning it will be a few metres, and so you'll have a metre long blur of you and the background in perfect focus, as it didn't move.

By pointing the camera at you (the rider) you reverse the scenario and the background will blur and you will be much better focused (Depending on who's holding the camera).
If the photographer points the camera at you the whole time before AND after taking the picture then it will look much better.....

A bit like your first pic, or this...
http://forums.mtbr.com/image.php?u=260454&dateline=1186458872&type=profile

(The shutter / ISo / Aperture were followed by 'blah blah blah' signifying that its tech talk and probably irrelevant to you.... which it is. And apply to digital / film cameras!)

Hope this all helps!!


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Orange-Goblin said:


> If the camera is pointing at the background and not following you, then you are moving across the scene while the shutter is open. Therefore the camera see's you at all positions while you are moving. If the shutter is open for 1 sec (lowlight in the woods etc) then the photo will show where you were during that second, which if you gunning it will be a few metres, and so you'll have a metre long blur of you and the background in perfect focus, as it didn't move.
> 
> By pointing the camera at you (the rider) you reverse the scenario and the background will blur and you will be much better focused (Depending on who's holding the camera).
> If the photographer points the camera at you the whole time before AND after taking the picture then it will look much better.....


Hmm. That makes sense! So I'm supposed to follow the rider... I'm gonna have to get a new picture-taking technique. (Normally I just put the camera on multi-shot and hold it in one place...) Thanks bro, I'll try that next time I'm shootin. :thumbsup:


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

Me racing last weekend at Massanutten:


----------



## warriorltd (Oct 6, 2006)

haromtnbiker said:


> Me racing last weekend at Massanutten:


 dude!! can you foward me the race dates and details to me?? im trying to race there this season but i haven't found any info. nice pics BTW.


----------



## Mwehahaha (Oct 3, 2006)

warriorltd said:


> dude!! can you foward me the race dates and details to me?? im trying to race there this season but i haven't found any info. nice pics BTW.


I think there is only one race and it was two weekends ago..


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

Not my bike, does it still count? 53 lbs. BTW haha.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

A few from last year.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

-Kevin


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

my bike doing his thing...


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

Here is a crappy cell phone pic of a 50-60 foot double at Woodward


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

RYAN E said:


> Here is a crappy cell phone pic of a 50-60 foot double at Woodward


HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

General Havoc said:


> photos of bikes doing something, what an interesting idea?


Nice where in AZ?


----------



## General Havoc (Mar 28, 2007)

clockwork said:


> Nice where in AZ?


Pee-nix


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Long time since I've been on here. 

Some amazing shots in this thread.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

Imperial said:


> Long time since I've been on here.


STRONGBAD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Some pics from today .


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Here's my bike, just sitting there:


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

This is from yesterday at Whisler, we didn't take any pics until the last run when we were all tired and sore. The first time I did this for the camera the pic was blurry, so my wife made me go back and do it again: I boosted the end for posterity's sake and shot all the way out past the tranny to flat, compressed fully on the landing and came back funny, hit the brakes and nearly endo'ed into the ditch on the left side of the trail. Good times! Whistler is perfect right now, BTW, go there!

Oh, and here's the rig in it's newfound whore-ish glory:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

this is the sweetest picture ive ever seen nice job


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Thought i had already posted a pic here, guess not.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Big bear, just a quick pic from today, too busy riding to stop for photo ops!


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*a few*

from fridays ride, not much.


----------

